# Upgrade Directv DVR80 (RCA TiVo Series2)



## bbs (Dec 11, 2004)

Are there upgrade kits for the Directv DVR80 (RCA)? I'd like to increase the 80GB capacity, either by adding a 2nd drive or upgrading the existing drive. 

Also, are there hacking kits to enable the home networking capabilities on the DVR80?

Please point me to other threads if these topics are covered somewhere else.
Thanks, BBS.


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

http://www.dvrupgrade.com/dvr/stores/1/instantcake.cfm

http://www.weaknees.com


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

You want to just replace the drive. 

For hacking, look up the zipper. Not a kit, but a script to enable the hacks. See about that first though.


----------

